# Accident Info



## sjkezar (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello - I am looking for information on accidents. I'm currently working on my M.S. on Aerial rescue and emergency response. For a small part of the study I am looking for accidents that have happened to climbers. Nothing to particular, just the basics. What happened? What injuries were there? How long did the rescue take if there was one? No names please. Even if it was something minor and no medical attention was sought. Please keep it short and simple if possible to help me out and only about climbers.
This information will not be published in any way and there will be no link to whom the info came. I would appreciate this very much.
Thank you and climb safe,
Sam Kezar
South Dakota State University


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 21, 2005)

Sam,

Write to me off line. I have a couple of stories for you. Let me know if you'd prefer to talk on the phone, leave your phone number.

Say HI to John for me


----------



## sjkezar (Nov 21, 2005)

Tom - my email is [email protected] if you would prefer that instead. I don't need the stories, just some details. Thanks anyway for the offer.

I'll say Hi to Dr. Ball for you.
Sam


----------

